# [Help, for airsoft experts]Marui Mk23's LAM



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd like to buy a Tokyo Marui MK23 Socom, but I've heard that the LAM features a cheap 5mm 10 lumens LED :green:
I was wondering if a SSC P7 could be crammed inside that plastic thing, only to show up of course (a few seconds momentary on), but I honestly don't know if there's enough space to do it :thinking:
Have someone already tried to mod it?

Could I cram this too in there?


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 14, 2008)

Difficult to say without seeing some pictures of the device. If the LAM has a plastic body, heatsinking might become an issue. But, the P7 runs really well at lower drive currents, such as 750~1,000 mA.

Also, the internal structure of the "fake" LAM might not easily work with new electronics.

Switching between LED and laser will also be difficult.

Is the fake LAM inexpensive enough for you to buy a sample and send to a modder?


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 14, 2008)

Unfortunately you have to buy the gun for €120, the LAM comes included. (Marui doesn't sell the LAM alone anymore)
If someone could post high resolution images of the internal parts it would be of great help


----------



## Dr Jekell (Aug 15, 2008)

My 2 lumen's on this is that the LAM is not worth the effort to mod as it is rather junky and not very well made.

I suppose you could make a mold of it & make your own with your intended parts.

I have handled a TM SOCOM & unless you have large hands you will find it difficult to shoot.

If you are looking for something similar you can get H&K USP airsoft pistols that are slightly smaller, or if that is too large you can try the Sig 226 airsoft pistol.


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmm I dont mind the large frame of the MK23. I have a bunch. TM Spring. TM NBB, KSC Hard Kick GBB, KO EBB. 

Anyway anythign is possible with enough money and craftsmanship. There have been some halfass mods to the TM stock light unit. 

Wolf Industries M97 is the real way to go. but good luck trying to find one it is since long been discontinued. I happen to have one. I modified it with pressure tape switches, since the primary method of turning the laser and light on, was momentary switches on the side of the lam unit. REALLY REALLY STUPID. 

it required a two handed operation. not anymore. 

at least the M97 can use P60 lamp assemblies. I have put in a P60L. not sure if I could use a malkoff or not, I have yet to get a malkoff.

Anyway it is the best light rig if you are looking for a LAM unit.

But in all honesty there are other ways to get a laser/light combo.

Especially if you like P60 dropins.

If you can get a picatinny mount adapter (the MK23 frame is a proprietary rail system) then you can mount any weapon light you want.

I would recommend a Lasermax.
http://lasermax.com/product.php?id=104

Then you could get a light. Or you could go with a laser/light combo.

My TM Pro-Light has an aftermarket bezel that allows it to use P91 bulbs for 200 lumens of light. Plus the Pro-light is rechargeable. a good light that packs a wallop.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 15, 2008)

A LAM with a 5mm LED isn't a Laser Aiming Module at all.  Maybe you could look for the little 5mW laser modules on DX and cram one in there with a Li-Ion. I really wouldn't recommend using a Class IIIb (>5mW), like the module you linked to, in this application.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 15, 2008)

Dr Jekell said:


> I suppose you could make a mold of it & make your own with your intended parts.


That's a good idea 


> If you are looking for something similar you can get H&K USP airsoft pistols that are slightly smaller, or if that is too large you can try the Sig 226 airsoft pistol.


I already own an old USP compact (and I'm waiting for a Surefire X300 ripoff to arrive, maybe next monday), but I wanted the Socom anyway 



Solscud007 said:


> But in all honesty there are other ways to get a laser/light combo.


I know, but I need the LAM for aesthetic reasons, don't need the gun's pratcical use.

For TT3:as stated above I only need it as a wow factor, not to play airsoft but for some cosplay skits and photos, so no security problems with the laser


----------



## miatamiata (Jan 9, 2009)

hi yall!! new to the forums, i just bought a TM mk23 and it comes with a LAM unit, for those of you that dont know what the internals look like here is a are a few pics (not mine)

http://members.lycos.co.uk/dougi3000...t/DSCN2231.JPG

http://members.lycos.co.uk/dougi3000...t/DSCN2232.JPG


http://members.lycos.co.uk/dougi3000...t/DSCN2235.JPG

http://members.lycos.co.uk/dougi3000...t/DSCN2236.JPG

this person put in mini maglight internals and it look okay,
i want a setup that is relatively cheap and bright enough to momentarily stun, i dont really know much about lights (yet) would it be posssible to put in a 3AA malight LED as a replacment or maybe even a luxeon or cree

Thanks!!


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 9, 2009)

A P7 would be a problem in a light that small and all plastic. Forget switch in on position = find everything melted down.
A slightly underdriven Cree Q5/R2 (better throw compared to SSCs, so I presume more desirable for a weapon light) might be a much better fit.

BTW, wasn't professional airsoft outlawed in our dumb country?


----------



## miatamiata (Jan 9, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> A P7 would be a problem in a light that small and all plastic. Forget switch in on position = find everything melted down.
> A slightly underdriven Cree Q5/R2 (better throw compared to SSCs, so I presume more desirable for a weapon light) might be a much better fit.
> 
> BTW, wasn't professional airsoft outlawed in our dumb country?




yes but is there a easier/cheaper option? this light is only going to be used momentarily, so i wont need to worry much about melting


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 9, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> wasn't professional airsoft outlawed in our dumb country?


 
No, who's told you that?


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 9, 2009)

Read it somewhere. Then again, it was several years ago. Or perhaps I'm just confusing it with Paintball :thinking:


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 10, 2009)

That's more like it: since Italian laws prohibits airsoft guns over 0.99Joule and considering that paintball ones normally shoot well over 2.5Joule, you can understand why it's been banned...


----------



## Rat6P (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the same pistol....................if you are considering buyin the Mk23 because it has a LAM, Don't!!! Its not worth it in my opinion.......compared to the rest of the gat and the suppressor it is not really good quality at all.

If you however still want to get it......i think you could quite easily fit a D26/P60 module in side.....not much other than the module to dissipate heat though.


See here: http://www.lightch.com/gun/lam.html


----------



## miatamiata (Jan 10, 2009)

i was thinking of something a little bit easier, maybe a xenon drop in with 3x CR123 lithium batteries, im really new to LEDs but i think it will make it much less complicated and easy to fix that way, or maybe since the unit is made to hold 3x AAAs would it be better to drop one of these in? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191845 

or any kind of AAA setup

i have no idea how to go about this, do i just need the reflector, some kind of regulator and high output LED? 

i know most peole wouldnt attempt this but i enjoy modding stuff. i just dont know what to do right now

help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## miatamiata (Jan 11, 2009)

is my only option to gut the dorcy linked above? :shrug:


----------

